
“Some people really benefit from hearing advice that everyone knows...” - jxub
https://twitter.com/patio11/status/936615043126370306
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a couple of months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15826445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15826445)

------
toomuchtodo
Tweet storm concatenated:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/936615043126370306.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/936615043126370306.html)

~~~
mdaniel
Wow, what a stunningly helpful service, especially since Patrick seems to make
use of Twitter threads more often than a lot of my other followers. Thanks for
introducing that page/app to me

~~~
toomuchtodo
No worries! I found it myself by reading through the replies to the tweet
storm.

------
liquidise
> Salaries in the tech industry are up _a lot_ in the last few years

This is an impression i have perceived more than experienced the last few
years. Does someone have some research on the topic, specifically outside of
the parallel payscale universe that is the valley? For instance: what is a
reasonable expectation for salary levels once you hit 30 with 7+ years of
startup strategy and coding experience?

------
AznHisoka
Disagree on the view that ideas are not valuable. its a common clique that
people assume is true.

Ideas that are not well researched are worth little. But ideas that are
scrutinized and based on months of customer interviews and market research are
extremely valuable.

~~~
icelancer
>> But ideas that are scrutinized and based on months of customer interviews
and market research are extremely valuable.

Everyone inherently knows that. That's an "idea" that is more like a research
project that had tons of effort put into it.

Patrick's comments are for the people who think "BLOCKCHAIN BUT FOR DATING
SITES."

~~~
slavik81
A more charitable example of a valueless idea would be my idea of a jewelery
company that takes you through the process of forging your own engagement or
wedding rings. For something that sentimental, I think there's a lot of people
who would appreciate being able to say they did more than just drop down a few
thousand dollars on a jewelery store counter.

But, making goldsmithing accessable to the general public would probably be a
very difficult business to start even for someone experienced. How do you
cheaply train up random people to get good results? Maybe with the right
equipment and expert guidance, people could do it. However, the research and
design that would go into putting that workshop and program together would
have to be pretty extensive.

Hence, as good as an idea as I think it is, it's valueless without a detailed
plan and some actual validation.

